# Rams and tetras



## fishlover93 (Feb 25, 2008)

As the title states i want to move my cardinals and my black phantom into my other tank that has my one male ram? I wasn't sure if they go together so i'm asking you guys!!! thanks!!!
Mike


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

I can't see any problems with that, they're all SA fish.


----------



## fishlover93 (Feb 25, 2008)

so you think that the male won't attack them? because i don't want them to get hurt!!!


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

It says so here: http://www.timstropicals.com/Compatibility/MatchResults.asp
Like any fish they all have different personalities and temperaments.


----------



## fishlover93 (Feb 25, 2008)

thanks you calmer that site is really helpful!!!   i think its fine to let them in with the male ram!!!!!!!


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Yes it seems they will get along well.
I bookmarked the website as it was posted on the forum about a week ago.


----------



## XbrandonX (Nov 22, 2007)

I keep Rams and Tetras together and have for over a year with no problems.


----------



## fishlover93 (Feb 25, 2008)

thats really good yo know because I'm thinking of buying angels but my community tank is packed so i was thinking of moving the tetras!!!!!


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Exclamation points are best used in moderation!


----------



## fishlover93 (Feb 25, 2008)

sorry I'm like joey if you watch friends when he didn't know when to use quotations lol hahahah that was a hilarious episode


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

Woooah, wait to date yourself 

/that actually was a pretty good episode


----------



## fishlover93 (Feb 25, 2008)

what do you mean wait date myself?


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

LOL! He means your age!


----------



## fishlover93 (Feb 25, 2008)

what about my age?


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

If I told you I watched _Bewitched_ and _Gilligan's Island_ when I was a kid, I'd be dating myself to be in a certain age group (40 something). By telling us you watched Friends, you're also dating yourself to be in a younger age group.


----------



## fishlover93 (Feb 25, 2008)

ooo ok well yea I'm 16


----------



## twoheadedfish (May 10, 2008)

sorry i should learn to keep my yap closed


----------



## fishlover93 (Feb 25, 2008)

its ok


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

I keep GBR with my discus and cardinal tetras. The rams never show interest in tetra's or Discus. They are IMO one of the few cichlids that can be kept in most community tanks. Unless they spawn.. I had a pair of GBR that spawned once and chased every fish that went near the eggs. 

A major factor limits them being housed with other fish is their preferred water temp is around the mid 80's.


----------



## fishlover93 (Feb 25, 2008)

thank you planter unfortunately my female died so i only have the lonely male!!! But thank you for telling me that it would be ok to put my tetras in with th GBR


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

fishlover93 said:


> thank you planter unfortunately my female died so i only have the lonely male!!! But thank you for telling me that it would be ok to put my tetras in with th GBR


I'm sorry you lost your female, how long did you have her for?

In my limited experience, unless you have the correct parameters, they're very difficult to keep.  I would recommend you do more research on their needs and try to meet them, before buying any more.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Tabatha said:


> I'm sorry you lost your female, how long did you have her for?
> 
> In my limited experience, unless you have the correct parameters, they're very difficult to keep.  I would recommend you do more research on their needs and try to meet them, before buying any more.


I found them very difficult to keep in ten gallon tanks. a 20 gallon or a 30 gallon more suited for a pair of GBR's. They need very clean water.

They do not have a long life span. 3 years is considered a good run for these little guys.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

They need a PH of around 6 (mine is consistently 7.5), otherwise they're apt to get sick. Further, they require temperatures of around 84F, too high for many other fish. Don't think you can get away with anything less than what's required, they'll suffer otherwise.

http://cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=421

I would recommend anyone wishing to add them to their tank that they read the entries on the chichlid-forum as well as the articles.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

I keep mine in water with a PH of 7.8 

They are locally bred. So they are used to the water I use, and I drip inclimate all of my fish. They do well in my water but if you plan on breding them you need really soft water to rear the fry. 

I agree with everyone else with respect to research. Most people fail to do this. There are many factors to consider other then PH.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Most research agrees with you guys, but...

I've had no problems keeping my blue rams in Toronto water (not soft, 7.2-7.4 pH, 27 C temp). I've had lots of fry that have lived almost two weeks in a community tank with cardinals, cories, BN pleco's and tons of cherry shrimp.

If you were to have wild caught rams - I think the parameters would apply a bit more.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

Chris S said:


> Most research agrees with you guys, but...
> 
> I've had no problems keeping my blue rams in Toronto water (not soft, 7.2-7.4 pH, 27 C temp). I've had lots of fry that have lived almost two weeks in a community tank with cardinals, cories, BN pleco's and tons of cherry shrimp.
> 
> If you were to have wild caught rams - I think the parameters would apply a bit more.


Hey Chris, when you say "lived almost two weeks..." were they eaten by tank mates or you guess they were eaten by tank mates, you did or didn't see it happen? Just curious as to the reason why they didn't make it past 2 weeks.

Thanks,

- t.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

The cardinals just slowly pick them off, at the end of two weeks the rams are usually guarding like 3-4 fry.


----------



## fishlover93 (Feb 25, 2008)

Well my female died because she got dropsy not because the parameters of the water were low i kept ph up to 6.8 so its ok, I did research on GBR before buying them. And i didn't find them hard to keep they ate anything i gave them they didn't pick on the baby platy and most of all they didn't chase each other around the tank they were nice and peaceful!!!


----------



## lili (Dec 15, 2007)

They should be fine (1 ram and tertras). There is no female to trigger the male's cad temper. Chasing .... maybe but no catching.


----------



## fishlover93 (Feb 25, 2008)

yea thank you lili i put the ram in my community tank and everything is fine!!!


----------

